# How President Trump can resolve healthcare with the stroke of a PEN!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The president can sign one paper:
The Affordable Care Act will apply to Congress and all their staff the same as it does to all other Americans on the exchanges, as the law intended. 
done deal boys and girls....


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

This would be an impressive move in light of the republicans' failure. I wish he'd do it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wishful thinking, they are entitled .... we are not. Just ask them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Wishful thinking, they are entitled .... we are not. Just ask them.


It would sadly only have meaning with force. Mao said : Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun" is a slogan popular among Marxist-Leninist-Maoists. The quote came from Mao Zedong, as the final conclusive comments during the exigent meeting called by the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China during August 1927, as a consequence of the collapse of the Kuomintang-Communist cooperation.[1] By the means of the quote, Mao suggested to the cadres that in order to take the outright political control, the armed struggle is an absolute necessity.[1]


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not a well-versed political snake like those in D.C., but I have a feeling he has no authority to dictate to another branch of government what their health insurance options are.

Wishful thinking, indeed.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not a well-versed political snake like those in D.C., but I have a feeling he has no authority to dictate to another branch of government what their health insurance options are.
> 
> Wishful thinking, indeed.


Oh yes he does, the law is and was written that EVERY American Must abide by it!
The Kenyon let certain anointed people off the hook, but the Law states EVERY AMERICAN!
Now granted, most of these corrupt thieves are not very American, but the Law of the land is the Law of the Land....


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The congress authorizes spending. The president spends it right? I would think he has the authority.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> The congress authorizes spending. The president spends it right? I would think he has the authority.


No, he does not spend it.
He is the Chief Executive of the law. Not a purchaser.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Oh yes he does, the law is and was written that EVERY American Must abide by it!
> The Kenyon let certain anointed people off the hook, but the Law states EVERY AMERICAN!
> Now granted, most of these corrupt thieves are not very American, but the Law of the land is the Law of the Land....


*IF* that were true, then they would not have an exception made.
*IF* the law grants them such an exception, then the law must be changed by the legislature in order to remove said exception.
He has no authority to do it on his own unless the law specifically grants him such power to dictate who it applies to, and who it does not.

If that is the case you're making, please provide the section and paragraph within the ACA that provides this authority.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It would be a start, and I believe in making them take their own medicine, however, those high deductibles I find it hard to believe would affect them as it does us with a more modest income.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wishful thinking indeed. I wonder if they can guess what I am REALLY thinking. :vs_mad:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> No, he does not spend it.
> He is the Chief Executive of the law. Not a purchaser.


Executive executes the budget doesn't he? Unless congress
specified the expense I think its his to direct. I think he could
do it to congressmen and senators. Probably not staffers
who are under a contract?

If he can't do it then he should try. Show the people what
he wants. People will back that - him.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Executive executes the budget doesn't he? Unless congress
> specified the expense I think its his to direct. I think he could
> do it to congressmen and senators. Probably not staffers
> who are under a contract?
> ...


Surely you understand that no branch has absolute power over another, right?
Each branch works independently of the others, but provides checks against them from running out of control.

The president doesn't "execute the budget". He signs it into law, showing his support for the bill, and then must faithfully execute its statutes when challenged.
He doesn't get to accept or ignore specific parts as he wishes, nor change any portion at will to suit him.
There is no such thing as "if he can't, he should try anyways".
This would be dictatorial, regardless of the people's will, since it violates the Constitution.
It would rightfully earn him a bullet.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I emailed Trump this morning saying he should hold a televised, prime time speech from the Oval Office stating that Congress should have the same insurance we have.

Unless you are doing something besides typing here...you can forget telling me I wasted my time.

If half a million people emailed him and told him the same thing. He would be televised from the oval office.

Here's the link.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/contact

So, take the literal 120 seconds it takes to send Trump a message saying that he should hold a televised speech telling the American public that Congress should have the same insurance we have.

And then...tell everyone else to contact him also.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> So, take the literal 120 seconds it takes to send Trump a message saying that he should hold a televised speech telling the American public that Congress should have the same insurance we have.


Done, and done.



> Mr. President,
> 
> I'm sending this message to express my concern over the most recent debate about the healthcare in this country, and how our politicians are completely dropping the ball when it comes to fulfilling the promise they all campaigned on.
> Sir, I would like to recommend that you conduct a televised presentation from the Oval Office, reminiscent of President Reagan, where you speak directly to the American people. I would like to see a message stating that you want all citizens to call their representatives, and demand that they accept the exact same healthcare imposed against all citizens. If they are unwilling to fulfill their promise to repeal the laughably named "Affordable Care Act", then they should accept it themselves.
> ...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why not go for the whole nine yards? Ask that ALL laws congress passes apply to them also. jmo. And all past laws too.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Done, and done.


Outstanding.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Done and sent.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Obamacare should apply to judges, too. Including the supreme court. Same insurance for everybody. No exceptions!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Obamacare should apply to judges, too. Including the supreme court. Same insurance for everybody. No exceptions!


Here is the link to send the White house a petition.

It needs signatures!!!!

Thanks.

Don't sit here and type....take a little action!!!

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...0626-petition-white-house-over-obamacare.html


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Read 2 posts up! I already sent a message to the president! Jeeesh.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

OK. I signed the petition too.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Read 2 posts up! I already sent a message to the president! Jeeesh.....


I did. I was just pointing others to the link. Relax.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This is a copy of a message I just sent my US senator, Pat Toomey


Sir, I am totally fed up with Washington. You and your fellow congressmen were sent to congress to try to hopefully improve the lives of your constituents. You have failed miserably! The lastest healthcare fiasco is just the latest example. Kindly consider getting off you collective asses and do something to improve the lot of the shrinking middle class. Sincerely, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Surely you understand that no branch has absolute power over another, right?
> Each branch works independently of the others, but provides checks against them from running out of control.
> 
> The president doesn't "execute the budget". He signs it into law, showing his support for the bill, and then must faithfully execute its statutes when challenged.
> ...


Then why did you email him?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If anyone thinks that if President Trump held a* prime-time speech from the Oval Office*...asking the American people to contact their elected officials...*demanding they, their families and their staff, receive the same health-care they have forced upon us...*

*That something wouldn't change...*

I've got some ocean-front land in Nebraska you may be interested in also.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Then why did you email him?


Because, as I stated, HE can't change anything about the law nor violate the boundaries imposed by the Constitution, as you seem to misunderstand.
If you'd bothered to read the text of the message I sent, you would have noticed that I want him to speak to the American people.
The people CAN make a significant effort to get their reps to listen, and act.

Are we really having this conversation to clear up something you should have learned in civics class?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> The president can sign one paper:
> The Affordable Care Act will apply to Congress and all their staff the same as it does to all other Americans on the exchanges, as the law intended.
> done deal boys and girls....


_Well Well Well!
Seems President Trump Read my Post!_

Trump threatens insurer payments - and health care enjoyed by Congress

STAT News	
Lev Facher
STAT NewsJuly 29, 2017

Mitch McConnell: 'I regret that our efforts were simply not enough this time'
Yahoo News Video
Scroll back up to restore default view.
WASHINGTON - President Trump on Saturday indicated he will make good on a months-old threat to destabilize the health insurance market if Senate Republicans cannot repeal and replace major elements of the Affordable Care Act.

The first part of the ultimatum likely refers to cost-sharing reduction payments made by the federal government to insurers, which in turn offer discounted plans for many low- or middle-income Americans buying plans through ACA marketplaces.

The second portion, while far narrower in scope, is significant in that it highlights an additional tool at the president's disposal for acting unilaterally on health policy. Though ACA repeal has been in the spotlight throughout 2017, other rumblings regarding subsidies specific to Congress have been rare.

In January, Rep. Ron DeSantis (R-Fl.) introduced a bill that would end an exemption enabling members of Congress and Capitol Hill staff to obtain employer contributions from the government to pay for plans on D.C.'s small-business exchange, which the federal Office of Personnel Management in 2013 issued guidance to allow.

Read more:Get ready for the next big health care fight. This one's all about kids

"By blowing the whistle on this special deal concocted by OPM, we will make members of Congress better understand the burdens of ObamaCare, thereby incentivizing members to get to work on a good repeal and replace plan," DeSantis wrote then in a statement.

Heather Higgins, CEO of the conservative-leaning advocacy group Independent Women's Voice, wrote last week in a Wall Street Journal op-ed: "Congress is essentially unaffected by the high costs of the ObamaCare exchanges because of a special exemption crafted under the Obama administration." Some subsidies obtained via D.C.'s small-business exchange, the op-ed claimed, were worth as much as $12,000 annually.

While Trump's meaning was not entirely clear, it is possible he could direct OPM to rescind the ruling enabling the exemption, as a coalition of right-wing groups encouraged him to do in a July 21 letter.

The president's threat regarding cost-sharing reduction payments, however, is more broadly impactful, more familiar, and more widely understood.

It also echoes a warning made by Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) in the early hours of Friday, just after his chamber's efforts to pass a narrow compromise bill fell one vote short.

"I bet I'm pretty safe in saying, for most of the people on this side of the aisle, that bailing out insurance companies - bailing out insurance companies with no thought of any kind of reform - is not something I want to be part of," McConnell said in his speech on the Senate floor.

Trump has made the threat before, indicating he believed ending the payments would leave Democrats with no choice but to negotiate with Republicans on a broader repeal bill. But it takes on added significance in light of GOP senators' setback.

Insurers have repeatedly indicated that ending CSR payments would throw markets into turmoil and even cause the type of "death spiral" Republicans in Congress have long warned against.

The Congressional Budget Office has estimated the payments' value at $7 billion in 2017, $10 billion in 2018, and $11 billion in 2019.

The Kaiser Family Foundation projects that without CSR payments, the cost of "silver" insurance plans in Medicaid expansion states would increase by 15 percent, and in non-expansion states by 21 percent.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-th...-183810351.html?.tsrc=daily_mail&uh_test=1_16


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congress is under it now. However they get a subsidy


----------

